# App zum Auslesen von HTML Website



## Dash199t (9. März 2015)

Hi Leute!

Da ich noch zur Schule, bzw. Uni gehe, ist der Vertretungsplan für mich als Schüler natürlich sehr wichtig 
Da unsere Schulwebsite aber sehr viel Datenvolumen am Handy auffrisst, wollte ich eine kleine Android-App schreiben, die mir nur den Vertretungsplan anzeigt. Den dazu befindlichen Link habe ich, nur mir fehlt leider das Know-How im Bereich App-Programmierung.
Es soll einfach nur die Website darstellen, ohne viel Firlefanz. Die Website zeigt ein Dokument von dem Server an, welches einfachen Text enthält. Die URL sieht so aus 

```
https://server.com/downloads/vertretungsplan.html
```
Kann mir jemand hier helfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, 

DasH.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. März 2015)

Dash199t schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Da ich noch zur Schule, bzw. Uni gehe, ist der Vertretungsplan für mich als Schüler natürlich sehr wichtig
> Da unsere Schulwebsite aber sehr viel Datenvolumen am Handy auffrisst, wollte ich eine kleine Android-App schreiben, die mir nur den Vertretungsplan anzeigt. Den dazu befindlichen Link habe ich, nur mir fehlt leider das Know-How im Bereich App-Programmierung.
> ...


Also wenn dieser Link nur Text ohne Grafiken oder ohne große JavaScript-Bibliotheken oder aufgeblasenen CSS-Dateien lädt, dann wirst du mit einer eigenen App das Datenvolumen kaum bis garnicht schonen können. Lege dir einfach einen Shortcut auf die Seite und damit hat sich das.

Es kommt immer darauf an, was sich alles genau unter dem Link befindet. Wenn unter dem Link keine Grafiken oder Bibliotheken sind, sondern nur eine einfache Tabelle mit dem Plan (Nur Text), dann hilft der Aufwand mit der eigenen App leider nicht weiter.


----------



## ofhouse (12. März 2015)

Die Idee hatte ich in meiner Schulzeit auch, endete damit, dass ich beim Direktor vorsprechen durfte 
Die Sache ist die, dass die Schulen die Daten nur intern (wegen Datenschutzgründen) haben wollen (deswegen auch meistens mit 08-15 Passwort gesichert) und es deswegen ungern sehen, wenn die Daten irgendwo weiterverarbeitet werden.

Zum Thema selbst, bräuchtest du einen Server, der die Daten ausließt (parst) und dann neu geordnet an die App übermittelt, allein die App hilft dir da nicht, weil die würde ja ebenfalls erst die ganze Seite runterladen.
Ansonsten empfehle ich einfach ein Bookmark als direkt-Link auf das Dokument.


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2015)

Webseiten zu parsen (also einzulesen und bestimmte Informationen "herauszufiltern") ist generell nicht sehr elegant, da sich Webseiten gern mal ändern und im schlimmsten Fall der gesamte Parsing-Code angepasst werden muss. Darüber hinaus ist es in den meisten Fällen auch schlichtweg verboten! 

Ein Unterfangen, wie du es planst, setzt in der Regel ein Web-API voraus, also eine Sammlung von Schnittstellen, mit denen aus anderen Systemen heraus Daten und Informationen  unabhängig von der Darstellungsschicht (der HTML/CSS Code der Webseite) abgefragt werden können. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja in die Richtung ein wenig engagieren! 

Das ganze hilft dir nicht, dein Problem zu lösen, jedenfalls nicht sofort. Aber es ist nachhaltiger, sich einmal damit ausführlich auseinanderzusetzen, als mal eben eine App hinzuschludern, die in einem halben Jahr, oder sogar schon nächste Woche vielleicht nicht mehr funktioniert.  Es wäre jedenfalls eine valide Alternative, sofern du dich auch allgemein mit Programmierung beschäftigen, und nicht nur dein Problem lösen willst.


----------



## ofhouse (17. März 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist es in den meisten Fällen auch schlichtweg verboten!



Sry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
Jeder Browser ist auch gleichzeitig ein Parser und das Internet ist genau so für maschinelle Verarbeitung da wie für menschliche.
Problematisch wird die Sache erst, wenn du die Daten aufbereitet wieder irgendwo anzeigst, weil dazu braucht man i.d.R die Zustimmung des Urhebers.


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2015)

ofhouse schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
> Jeder Browser ist auch gleichzeitig ein Parser und das Internet ist genau so für maschinelle Verarbeitung da wie für menschliche.
> Problematisch wird die Sache erst, wenn du die Daten aufbereitet wieder irgendwo anzeigst, weil dazu braucht man i.d.R die Zustimmung des Urhebers.





Es geht hier aber nicht darum, Inhalte in einem Browser anzuzeigen. Ich dachte, das wäre klar... Bereits das bloße Anzeigen einer Webseite im Kontext einer App ist bereits rechtlich grenzwertig.


----------



## ofhouse (17. März 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum, Inhalte in einem Browser anzuzeigen. Ich dachte, das wäre klar... Bereits das bloße Anzeigen einer Webseite im Kontext einer App ist bereits rechtlich grenzwertig.



Halte die Aussage so immer noch für falsch, was wäre sonst mit Diensten wie dem Google Cache oder Archive.org?
Sobald Du eine Webseite online erreichen kannst, kannst du die Daten auch weiterverarbeiten oder anzeigen, soweit es die Gesetze des Landes zulassen, von wo aus die Webseite gehostet wird.
Selbstverständlich kann man als Rechteinhaber die Regelungen noch explizit erweitern, aber so lange das nicht geschehen ist, gelten die normalen Gesetze.


----------



## Rho (17. März 2015)

So lange die Schule es nicht explizit verbietet bzw. Abwehrmechanismen implementiert und er eine deutliche Quellenangabe macht, halte ich die Sache auch für unbedenklich.


----------

